# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Formatting gone screwy

## awerby

An increasing number of the few posts this site receives have become extremely elongated in the vertical direction. It's become so bad that some of them look like
a

l
o
n
g 

s
t
r
i
n
g

o
f 

v
e
r
t
i
c
a
l

c
h
a
r
a
c
t
e
r
s

that are extremely difficult to read. If anyone's still paying attention to this site, is that something which can be fixed. preferably soon?

----------


## curious aardvark

what browser are you using - I haven't had this issue. 
I'm using firefox on windows. But also access the site through firefox on android and, while i don't like the tablet layout - I don't get that problem either.

----------


## awerby

Mostly I use Chrome. But I think you're right - when I used Firefox just now, I didn't notice the problem.

----------


## maggiechan

Maybe dua for coronavirus this happened, you should wait a little longer to get this problem solved.

----------

